# Gemini Saga vs. WWH Hulk



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 12, 2010)

They fight at the same place where Saga and Seiya fought.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 12, 2010)

Gemini Saga stomps.  From what I have heard WWH is more a planet thread. While Gemini is a galatic/dimensional thread. 

And he is FTL.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 12, 2010)

Either Saga sends WW to another dimension or destroy him with the Galaxian Explosion.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 12, 2010)

GENIE FIST OF HOLY FATHER


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 12, 2010)

the battle starts like this to epic warriors and an audience 
them this
galaxian explosion 
was is left is one warrior minus the other, the audience and the whole galaxie


did you ever realize this is a rape


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not sure if War Hulk could win this, Saga is at mid skyfather level at the best.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 12, 2010)

Hulk thunderclapped a fricking galaxy, why is it a rape?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 12, 2010)

Saga is a lot faster too, and I'm pretty sure that Genromaoken will work on him too.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 12, 2010)

Because gemini, exploded one. explosions >>>>>thunderclaps


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 12, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Hulk thunderclapped a fricking galaxy, why is it a rape?



No Hulk thunderclapped a pocket dimension away...Saga *destoyed* a galaxy. Guess which one will cause more harm here.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Apr 12, 2010)

when  did he thunderclapped a galaxy? you are joking right?  i mean the best feats i remember of Hulk and they are like punching asteroids and holding like a billion tons,yet saga wins he is FTL and has a freaking gold cloth,and can send him to another dimension


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 12, 2010)

In  real life a punch at light  speed could potentially destroy a planet like  earth.

Now Saga is of course  strong enough to lift more than one 1 ton. 
And hit FTL    one million of this punches could explode a star. And Saga as already has been mentioned  is galaxy + buster. He  wins 10/10 against hulk.


----------



## Fang (Apr 12, 2010)

Saga has no way of mentally controlling World War Hulk, especially if he still has that Celestial tech armor. I'm not sure if senses removal will work either but Saga should be able to at least easily BFR him.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 13, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> No Hulk thunderclapped a pocket dimension away...Saga *destoyed* a galaxy. Guess which one will cause more harm here.



to be fair..one version one extremely angrry version thunderclapped said thunderclap caused a chain reaction that destroyed a galaxy not completely under his own power mind you he just started the proccess that lead to it 

he's also done it to an alt time line iirc



TWF said:


> Saga has no way of mentally controlling World War Hulk, especially if he still has that Celestial tech armor. I'm not sure if senses removal will work either but Saga should be able to at least easily BFR him.



warhulk had the celestial armor...wwh was paks super angry steroid raging hulk that fought the sentry 

no such ubber tech powering him up just massive amounts of anger


----------



## Fang (Apr 13, 2010)

Saga is easily strong enough without using his speed to break his own gold cloth...after being tag on by Seiya and Ikki. And a younger Shura punched up a planet turned into a fucking shield by Kreios, at lightspeed. Which isn't even full speed at all for Gold Saint, so he still has a good shot at winning this.

Especially when most Gold Saints are star busters and Saga is a multi-star system to galaxy buster.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 13, 2010)

TWF said:


> Saga is easily strong enough without using his speed to break his own gold cloth...after being tag on by Seiya and Ikki. And a younger Shura punched up a planet turned into a fucking shield by Kreios, at lightspeed. Which isn't even full speed at all for Gold Saint, so he still has a good shot at winning this.
> 
> Especially when most Gold Saints are star busters and Saga is a multi-star system to galaxy buster.



Well I have the idea of having read some scans that  show that all  Gold Saints in general can create or destroy a galaxy.


 But let me check...

I found this: 

Gemini saga power...

*Spoiler*: __ 





Gemini Saga performing galaxion explosion which could blast entire solar system and galaxy and even soul (ghost-whatever)


Another dimension which send someone's body and soul... this tech also distort time and space...


the power of the gold cloth... even with power which could blast galaxy the gold cloth remain intact and untouch...
[/quote]


----------



## Fang (Apr 13, 2010)

Galaxian Explosion focuses the power of an exploding galaxy on it's target, do you actually know what your talking about at all here?


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I found this...
Apparently in general Gold Saints can perform feats that are above star or multi star system. 
This includes some feats of Saga.


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 








[/quote]


----------



## Fang (Apr 13, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> I found this:
> 
> Gemini saga power...
> 
> ...




Tanking a bloodluisted Shura's Excalibur head on: the same Shura's Excalibur can cut a sword that can literally crush stars with just one hand.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Power of Saga's Galaxian Explosion.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Also using Another Dimension to BFR Ikki and Seiya, and again in Episode G to "unlock" or rather rip apart dimensional gates in space-time to bend the fabric of the universe against a bunch of incorporeal souls/ghosts.

And he nearly destroyed a Three-Sealed Astral Cronos with either Galaxian Explosion or Another Dimension IIRC, whose still above two-sealed Titans and high tier Gold Saints.

edit: I'd like to say I'm good deal knowledgable on Episode G and Mu creates nothing, much less a galaxy.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 13, 2010)

^That is quite impressive.

Edit: By the way it is not that I do not believe you, but I am curious... Can anyone show me a scan of hulk using a thunder clap that destroyed a galaxy as a side effect?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 13, 2010)

Hulk loses


----------



## keikokusama (Apr 14, 2010)

Saga/Ares would dominate WWF Hulk, Demon Fist to give the Nightmares or just GE with the power equal to Exploding Galaxies*...*


----------



## Fang (Apr 14, 2010)

Genromaoken isn't doing shit, this is the second time I'm saying this.


----------



## lambda (Apr 14, 2010)

It could possibly make him angrier.


----------



## Fang (Apr 14, 2010)

That's true and I don't remember angry crack head Saga being allowed.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 14, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> By the way it is not that I do not believe you, but I am curious... Can anyone show me a scan of hulk using a thunder clap that destroyed a galaxy???




can anyone shome a pic or scan of this???


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 14, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> can anyone shome a pic or scan of this???



It was a pocket diminsion not a galaxy.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 14, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It was a pocket diminsion not a galaxy.



Oh thanks  for the detail


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 14, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It was a pocket diminsion not a galaxy.



there is a galaxy one from round 81 or so..but it wasn't all hulks power..he only started it..something else did the rest


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> there is a galaxy one from round 81 or so..but it wasn't all hulks power..he only started it..something else did the rest



Funny, I've never heard of this.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 16, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Funny, I've never heard of this.



really? kmc was chop full of hulktards for awhile mike..I'm surprised you never heard this one brought up by 'em trying to pass it off as a legit gbing feat it used to be all the rage for 'em least ways on CBR 

 it's not really a legit feat nor is it that spectacular in a cosmic sense ..he caused a sorta..chain reaction...that triggered the event that did it...

so it;s sorta like throwing the stone that causes the stones that knock over something big enough to cause a rock slide/mud slide if it;s rainy 

it's impressive he messed shit up to where it got that bad but its not like he swung a fist and an entire galaxy went kablowee or..even as impressive as champs chain reaction planet feat

but it's something..obscure..from the old days of crazyness


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 16, 2010)

Would you happen to know where I can find it? I've never seen it in any of the Hulk respect threads.


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2010)

I remember seeing scans back in the WWH vs Bleach thread IIRC of him closing dimensional gates or something, not that that's really quantifiable.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 16, 2010)

TWF said:


> I remember seeing scans back in the WWH vs Bleach thread IIRC of him closing dimensional gates or something, not that that's really quantifiable.



I was the one who posted those, and that's not what I was referring to.


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2010)

I know that I'm just saying maybe he mixed up that feat from one of the respect threads.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 16, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Would you happen to know where I can find it? I've never seen it in any of the Hulk respect threads.



you could try kholdhearted on cbrs hulk threads..or through cbrs history in general..some of the 05 threads may have the scans their a bit older then..KH's stuff  

I know of the dimensional one but do you have the one where he does it to a time stream? I've never actually seen that one only heard hulk fans..repeat it  ad nosium


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you could try kholdhearted on cbrs hulk threads..or through cbrs history in general..some of the 05 threads may have the scans their a bit older then..KH's stuff
> 
> I know of the dimensional one but do you have the one where he does it to a time stream? I've never actually seen that one only heard hulk fans..repeat it  ad nosium



Punched his way through a time storm. I do happen to have that.

Link removed


----------

